# Bend her over a barrel



## Necsus

Ecco un altro 'delicato' dialogo dal film 'Horrible Bosses'. Capisco da quello che vedo in rete che "bend her over a barrel" è probabilmente un modo di dire per 'fare sesso con una donna da dietro', ma 'i cinquanta Stati' che cosa dovrebbero sottintendere? Qualcosa tipo 'il paradiso'? 
Ho naturalmente qualche dubbio sul fatto che sia tratto da 'Il grande Gatsby'. Ma è realmente un modo di dire? Ecco le battute:

KURT - Tell you what, I'd like to bend her over a barrel and show her the fifty states, you know what I'm saying?
NICK - I don't know what that means.
KURT - Ah, it's a saying.
NICK - I don't think so.
KURT - (chuckling) No, it is, it is. Yeah. No, people say that.
NICK - I haven't heard it.
KURT - I've definitely heard people say that. 
NICK - I'm not gonna argue with you. Let's... continue the recon.
KURT - Well, it's definitely a phrase.
NICK - Sure isn't.
KURT - Yeah, it is. It's from a book. The Great Gatsby, maybe?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao Necsus,

Non è qualcosa con cui io sono molto familiare, non ho mai sentito niente del genere, e questo con il contesto che hai fornito, nel dialogo, direi che non esiste... Io penso che la reazione dell'interlocutore sia la reazione di tutti, ma questa persona prova a convincere l'altra dell'esistenza di questo modo di dire.. Con Nick che non ci crede, mi viene da pensare che nella realtà non esiste, dato che non si può trovare nemmeno una voce su Google, neanche su un sito tipo UrbanDictionary, che solitamente contiene tutti i modi di dire_ così_ 

Ho appena guardato il trailer sul "sito-che-non-si-nomina" e mi sembra uno di questi film in cui i personaggi dire delle sciocchezze così, solo per essere poi preso in giro dagli amici.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Alex. Però in realtà in rete delle occorrenze ci sono: "bend her over a barrel"...


----------



## Passante

Secondo me è una roba tipo il nostro ' mostrandole/facendole vedere le stelle'
ma sinceramente visto che Nick non capisce la frase la lascerei letterale
...mi piacerebbe sbatterla al muro facendole vedere tutti i 50 stati, capisci?...


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Passante.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Necsus said:


> Grazie, Alex. Però in realtà in rete delle occorrenze ci sono: "bend her over a barrel"...



Ah, di questo sì, molti lo sanno, mi riferivo alle "and show her the fifty/50 states".  Come hai detto tu non pensavo che ci fosse un problema con la prima parte, l'avevi capito in pieno.
Molti film di questo tipo hanno un personaggio che dice cose che sembrano frasi fatte, solo per poi essere preso in giro, come ho detto prima. Non mi sorprenderei se fosse il caso qui. Ma forse dovremo aspettare gli altri nativi per vedere come la pensano loro..


----------



## Necsus

Okay. Thanks a lot, Alex!


----------



## Gianfry

Secondo me "show her the fifty states" significa "farle vedere le (50) stelle (sulla bandiera americana)".
Quanto all'oggetto del thread, mi sembra che la proposta di passante vada più che bene.

EDIT:
Proposta oscena tanto per capirci: "Le ho fatto vedere San Pietro con le chiavi (in mano)" (= il Paradiso)

Nec, solo 3 ore di sonno stanotte, eh?


----------



## Necsus

Ahahah... carina l'idea! E anche la proposta. Grazie, Gianfry. 

(ahimè sì, deadline...)


----------



## Gianfry

Necsus said:


> Ahahah... carina l'idea! E anche la proposta.


Beh, se lo dici tu 
Ovviamente, non so quanto la metafora di San Pietro custode del Paradiso possa essere familiare a un personaggio/pubblico non cattolico.


----------



## Necsus

No, no, non sarebbe neanche in linea con il personaggio. Ma ciò non toglie che sia carina...! Le 50 stelle invece possono funzionare.


----------



## You little ripper!

Gianfry said:


> Beh, se lo dici tu
> Ovviamente, non so quanto la metafora di San Pietro custode del Paradiso possa essere familiare a un personaggio/pubblico non cattolico.


 Gianfry,_ to bend __someone over a barrel and show someone the fifty states_ is not a common expression in English (Nick didn't even know what it meant ), so I think it would work perfectly.


----------



## Necsus

Thanks, Charles.


----------



## panzona

Non so se Necsus abbia già risolto, ma secondo me la frase fatta che meglio traduce "bend her over a barrel", tralasciando gli ovini, sarebbe "metterla a 90°".
"Sbatterla al muro" secondo me cambia il significato...


----------



## Gianfry

panzona said:


> Non so se Necsus abbia già risolto, ma secondo me la frase fatta che meglio traduce "bend her over a barrel", tralasciando gli ovini, sarebbe "metterla a 90°".
> "Sbatterla al muro" secondo me cambia il significato...


Ciao panzona!
Avevo pensato anch'io a "metterla a novanta gradi", ma non mi convince il tono. Sarebbe più idiomatica la proposta che hai omesso, ma anche lì, mi sembra fuori registro.
D'altra parte, secondo me il significato non cambia tanto: si tratta comunque di un tipico atto "violento" da maschio infoiato, e la presenza del "barrel" dà conto dello "schiacciamento contro qualcosa" che anche il muro evoca.


----------



## Blackman

Che ne di di *metterla a 90 e farle toccare i 50/vedere le 50?...*


----------



## Necsus

Eheheh... ottimi i 90 gradi, Panzona, più familiari per gli italiani del barile, che credo ci risulti del tutto estraneo (come a molti anglofoni, vedo). 
E l'unione con le 50 stelle sarebbe perfettamente in linea con i frequenti calembour del film, Blackman.
Grazie!


----------



## Gianfry

Nec, scusa, ma temo che se parli dei 50 stati nessun italiano capirà la battuta.
In inglese, anche se non si tratta di un'espressione corrente, al collegamento stati/bandiera/stelle ci si può arrivare molto più facilmente...


----------



## rrose17

Also keep in mind that the humour from the dialogue comes from the fact that the expression doesn't really exist. It sounds like Kurt has gotten it confused, putting in the 50 states business, and because he won't admit he's wrong it makes him look even more silly. It really should be "...bend her over a barrel and show her how it's done/ how a real man does it,etc" not the fifty states!


----------



## london calling

Which bit do you think's wrong, out of curiosity? The barrel thing exists: Urban Dictionary.  There are 50 states in the USA (why everybody says there are 52 is anyone's guess). Or are you referring to the fact that he says it comes from the Great Gatsby?


----------



## rrose17

I guess I wasn't being very clear. To bend her over a barrel is a known expression, it's putting it with _...and show her the 50 states..._ that is funny. And yes, saying that it comes from the Great Gatsby which doesn't have anything like this in it, is also funny.


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> I guess I wasn't being very clear. To bend her over a barrel is a known expression, it's putting it with _...and show her the 50 states..._ that is funny. And yes, saying that it comes from the Great Gatsby which doesn't have anything like this in it, is also funny.


You mean funny-peculiar, not funny - ha ha, n'est-ce pas?

Maybe he meant to bend her over a barrel and roll her all around the USA on it!. The mind boggles.....


----------



## rrose17

london calling said:


> You mean funny-peculiar, not funny - ha ha, n'est-ce pas?


Depending how it's delivered it could be very funny or just moderately so, but funny ha-ha!


----------



## johngiovanni

I found http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/over-a-barrel.html for interest.  I am actually amazed that this expression is so widespread.


----------



## london calling

johngiovanni said:


> I found http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/over-a-barrel.html for interest. I am actually amazed that this expression is so widespread.


Interesting! Thanks for that.  But did you see the link I posted above? The Americans have taken it a (big) step further!


----------



## johngiovanni

The 50 states thing reminds me of the Biblical "the devil took him to a very high mountain and showed him all the kingdoms in the world and their glory" - don't know why.


----------



## london calling

johngiovanni said:


> The 50 states thing reminds me of the Biblical "the devil took him to a very high mountain and showed him all the kingdoms in the world and their glory" - don't know why.


Tell you what, that would have been even funnier!


----------



## panzona

I see we're still on a roll here... 

Mi sono ricordata che al liceo (che buontemponi) usavamo l'espressione "pi greco mezzi"...forse è un po' troppo criptica? Però aprirebbe la possibilità di dire "e le faccio vedere (e le sciorino) tutto l'alfabeto (greco)" e poi "è nell'Iliade (o Odissea)"...


----------



## johngiovanni

Quote: "I see we're still on a roll here... " - I like it - presumably a barrel roll? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrel_roll


----------



## Necsus

Wow... what a lot of suggestions! Thanks!


----------

